# Another Australian???



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Have been lurking for a while now, never posted...

I live in Sydney and am addicted to snow. My mates and I trek to the Australian alps whenever we can for a fix but it just dosnt compare with overseas!
Anyway, with our season pretty much done, I'm now playing the waiting game to get back up to the Rockies in winter for six weeks. Only 4 months, 21 days,22 hours, and 46 minutes...

Also am in the market for a neversummer cobra 158, just not sure if I should grab one now from the states and pay to get it shipped over (costs over $100) or take my chances and hope that i can find one when i get there?


----------



## BottleOfSause (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey man. I'm new here too. how is the boarding in Oz? I'm going there next year to travel and i was thinking of going boarding for a few months while I'm out. would it be worth it?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

BottleOfSause said:


> Hey man. I'm new here too. how is the boarding in Oz? I'm going there next year to travel and i was thinking of going boarding for a few months while I'm out. would it be worth it?


In short, not really. I live in Sydney, about 6 hours drive from the mountains (hills really), and rode as often as I could over the season, which has now pretty much finished. Its shockingly expensive, overcrowded and the runs are short. I still go cause I love it. I need to move to North America. Also, the best month of the season is August, gets the most snowfall.

New Zealand may be a better bet, but they had worse snow that us this season.


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

New Zealand got off to a slow start but improved massively last week of August and early September. Ended up getting a metre and a half in one week and a base of 2.5 metres. Well Treble Cone did anyway. Unluckily for me I was there the week before the dump. Damn it.

If you do consider getting on the snow down here in the southern hemisphere during your travels I agree NZ is the best bet and late August to early September is usually pretty reliable.


----------

